# Electronic Honour Board - Solutions Please



## heffa255 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi All,

Some quick context: My Cricket Club (if you dont know what cricket is, replace it with any sport that has club rooms ) has a number of Honour Boards which include the committee as well as a separate board for personal achievements, 100 + club games, hundreds etc.

Basically the boards have run out of space and replacing them is a long and tedious operation, not to mention costly.

We are thinking of purchasing an LED TV and dedicating it solely to these boards. Heres where you come in; we need a solution. I dont think there is a commercial product that covers this so we would need to build something.

So take it away.. any ideas are fine.

Sorry if this is not the right place. Couldn't find a better one.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

A cost effective solution is to buy or build an LED matrix that could just scroll the names of the honored members of your team. It could be programmed on the fly to add on new names an make adjustments to score values as you see fit.


Main Site|2" or 4" High Text / 16 Rows x 160 Columns| Electronic Displays Inc

If you want to make one yourself go here: 


Schematics


----------

